# Sasami, Kinomi and Yuki.... ^_^ (pics!)



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

This is my first post! I thought it'd be best to start out by showing off my three lil' furrballs. 

First, here is Sasami. (sah-sah-me). She is four years old, and TINY!!! She has the most attitude out of any of my three.  She definately is the dominant cat. She also knows how to get her way... 

She is a russian blue mutt kitty. She was rescued from a high kill animal shelter at 5 weeks of age! They kept trying to get me to let them spay her when she was only 7 weeks old, and sick.. so I ended up lying to them and said she ran away - and took her to my own vet to be spayed when she was three months old. I'm so glad I didn't take any chances with her! 










LOTS of Sasami Pics:
http://www.nutkitty.com/sasami/sasami.html 

Sami Vid: 
http://www.nutkitty.com/samiplay.avi

Next up is Kinomi! (Ki-Noh-Me) Sadly enough, I don't have a lot of photos of her. I don't know if it is because of her dark fur, but she's hard to get a good photo of! Kinomi is skittish, and afraid of just about everything. ^_^; She is also the most lovable and sweet cat we own! She wakes up my fiance every morning by kneading under his chin.. aww... (and ouch!) She's definately a daddy's girl. 

Kinomi is a tortoiseshell. We got her at a local pet store cat adoption. We chose her since she was kneading on another cat's head. 

Kinomi's "professional" photos.. haha... (scroll down past Sasami!)
http://www.nutkitty.com/kittypics/kittypics.html

Kinomi being bad... 










http://www.nutkitty.com/badkinomi2.gif
http://www.nutkitty.com/badkinomi3.gif

And last... Yuki. (You-Kee) Yuki the LOUDMOUTH, the NAUGHTY boy, the one who almost always has a poofy tail, the one always getting into trouble, always needing attention, and always giving away headbutt after headbutt... 

He is a silver spotted bengal. I guess that accounts for his behavior. 










Yuki goes for a walk. (yes, he is leash trained and loves it!)
http://www.nutkitty.com/yukiwalk.html

His "professional" pics:
http://www.nutkitty.com/yukipics.html

Yuki vid:
http://www.nutkitty.com/yukiplay.avi

Well.. that's all of them! I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, you've got some great pictures there! And that video of Sasami is hilarious! She really reminds me of my two grey kitties, Psi and Sigma. She looks like a nut!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Your kitties are gorgeous!

Welcome to cat forum!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh yes, of course - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I love this one...Looks like he sees a bug on the wall and wants to attack it.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I noticed your cats names- Are you an anime or japanese fan?; Lovely kitties, btw


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Such great pics and videos. They are all so sweet looking!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope he doesn't hurt himself here  :wink: :








Lovely kitties!


----------



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

nerilka said:


> I noticed your cats names- Are you an anime or japanese fan?; Lovely kitties, btw


Yes... I have a lovely anime and manga collection.. and a ton of figurines, although most of my figurines are the type found at kidrobot.com. ^_^;



DesnBaby said:


> I hope he doesn't hurt himself here :


It was sooo hard to keep her out of that tree!! She would go straight for the bulbs too.. luckily, she never got hurt. 

In fact... the same tree... uh...

Before:
http://www.nutkitty.com/goodtree.jpg

And when we came home from being out one day:
http://www.nutkitty.com/poortree.jpg

Can we say "bad kitties"...? :lol:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

you may say they are "bad kitties" but they are beautiful!!!!!!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

lunarbishop said:


> you may say they are "bad kitties" but they are beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> ~bekki and daizy~


...and that's why they're still "alive kitties". :lol:


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

You have very beautiful cats! The pics are very well taken and some are quite funny. 

Kinomi almost looks like my cat!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

NutKitty said:


> It was sooo hard to keep her out of that tree!! She would go straight for the bulbs too.. luckily, she never got hurt.
> 
> In fact... the same tree... uh...
> 
> ...


Hahaha, that's hilarious!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

They are all so beautiful and well behaved to even let someone take their pictures professionally. I wish Satan would let me do that but he hates strangers haha.

Yuki Is soooooooooo incredibly beautiful I just want to hug him


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

wow! they are good looking kitties. i hope our little Kit will grow up to look as good as your gray cat. btw, how did you get them to stay so still and calm during the photo shoot?


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

I am curious how you got all 3 to sit still for professional photos...are you kitties that well behaved or was it the photographer who had all the charm?? :lol: 

Beautiful cats, BTW :wink:


----------



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

It was definately the photographer!

If you saw Sasami's photos, you'll notice she had the SAME EXPRESSION in every one of them, lol.. poor thing was scared. ^_^;

The photographer had an assistant that would hold the cat down until the second the photographer said ok, then lift arms enough for the snap, then back down again! The photographer had a toy to get the cat's attention - which explains why Yuki looks like he wants to jump after something. 

I took Yuki out for a walk yesterday after work, and aww... it's so cute. I love the way he is with children. He'll let them pet him, touch his tail, feet, etc.. and headbutt them. So cute! I wish I could let my two girls out, but they're both way too scared of people, and I know they wouldn't react well to a leash. (Yuki has been going out on a leash since he was 3 months old - he's a year and five months old now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those videos were great, all of them are so beautiful. I wish my cats would walk on leashes and take good professional photography


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

luv the first pic


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

beautiful furrys! Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------

